# Rocky Patel Edge Toro Corojo Cigar Review - A Little Different



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I had read about the Edge and this was not what I was expecting. It was not as strong as I had been led to believe. I'm not a regular full-strength...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Edge Toro Corojo Cigar Review - A Little Different


----------

